

People say the music business is suffering, but it's not - hristov
http://stevemartin.com/stevemartin/2010/12/people-say-the-music-business-is-suffering-but-its-not.html

======
dinedal
Maybe I'm ignorant, but what do these three checks mean? LA Films Music got
paid $0.13 by HFA in October?

~~~
hristov
They are royalty checks, sent to Steve Martin by his recording company.

------
boyter
Please please please stop calling it the music business. Music/Movies/Games
are not all seperate businesses. They all fall into the category of
entertainment. They are in the entertainment business and their competitors
are more then just pirates, its everything else out there trying to get your
time.

~~~
chwahoo
There are lots of artists and companies that deal just in music. Sure they
have to compete with other forms of entertainment, but "music business" seems
like a useful subcategory for discussion. Do you have other reason for
disliking the distinction?

~~~
boyter
Mostly because it allows those who use the term to say they are suffering as a
direct result of piracy and not increased competition. The more people who are
in this mindset then the greater chance there is for people to question the
figures that the record lables spit out.

------
jonhendry
It'd be useful to know what those are for. I'd be impressed if he's still
making that much from "King Tut" (1978).

~~~
zzzmarcus
Probably his banjo album, The Crow.

<http://www.discogs.com/Steve-Martin-The-Crow/release/1979914>

~~~
riferguson
...which won a Grammy last year for "Best Bluegrass Album", and for which he
is actively touring right now.

So, yeah, his point is "here are the royalty riches you can expect when you
make an award winning album and drag yourself all over the country promoting
it."

Kind of explains the whole "Pink Panther 2" and "Cheaper by the Dozen 2"
things.

